# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 7/30



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye fishing on Devils Lake continues to be excellent. Most anglers are 
reporting catching a lot of eating sized fish with some larger fish mixed in. 
Additionally, right now anglers are catching fish in most all parts of the lake 
and on most all presentations. Some of the better areas this past week include 
the sunken roads in Pelican, the Golden Highway, Patience Point, Haley?s Hump, 
Doc Hagens, the north end of Six Mile, Bud Bay, New Mill Bay, Cactus/Ft. Totten 
Point, the Casino area, all the bridges, Stromme Addition, Foughty?s Point, and 
Birkland?s Point. Anglers are using slip bobbers with leeches or crawlers in 
the trees, running bottom bouncers with spinners in 12-24 feet of water, or 
trolling cranks along the rip rap or old sunken shoreline. Gold and chartruese 
spinners have been the better colors. Small salmo hornets, jointed shad raps, 
and reef runners have been working the best for those trolling cranks. Shore 
fisherman are reporting nice catches at the Hwy 20 bridge, Six Mile bridge, the 
rip rap south of DL near Acorn Ridge, the north end of Creel Bay along Hwy 19, 
and the area from Minnewaukan to West Bay Resort on hwy?s 281 and 19. Slip 
bobbers, lindy rigs, or just a plain hook with a split shot have all been 
producing fish. Pike are being caught in with the walleyes in most areas of 
the lake. White bass are being caught throughout the lake, but the schools are 
small in size and appear to be moving about. Perch fishing remains slow. Good 
Luck & Good Fishing !!!


----------

